# Cirrhosis of the Liver



## dprogram (Sep 1, 2012)

Anyone else been diagnosed with this? Know of any way to stop the pain of ascites aka (fluid in the stomach cavity) ? Anyone diagnosed with this please pm me. Thanks!


----------



## straightmovin (Sep 2, 2012)

wow, sorry to hear about it. that is bad news. i knew a girl that was in hospice in st.paul for it but she panned out and made it enough to get out of hospice and things were looking up, but she started drinking again and....... it is a fucking tragedy.


----------

